# AMR Irwindale interview



## Danno (Apr 5, 2012)

I have an interview next Tuesday with amr, was hoping someone could fill me in on the skills and oral portions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey bud, I was just wondering how long ago you applied, when you took the test, and how long they took to call back.


----------



## Danno (Apr 6, 2012)

I applied mid march, they had me come in to take the w written on march 23. I called them the following week, and they said they werent hiring.   Then yesterday they called me asking me to come in for an interview. So from app to interview less than a month.


----------



## Danno (Apr 10, 2012)

Is there somewhere I can see which companies run 911 for which cities?


----------



## Danno (Apr 10, 2012)

Or, if anyone can just answer outright, I'm curious as to which cities in LAcO/OcO AMR currently runs 911 in. (I was told AMR is losing many contracts)


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 10, 2012)

911 only in Lancaster and Palmdale. Irwindale is IFT only. Schaefer runs 911 throughout that area.


----------



## Danno (Apr 10, 2012)

Amr now runs zero 911 in laco??


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lancaster and Palmdale are LA county.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 10, 2012)

Americare-Santa Monica
Gerber-Torrance
Mccormick-Compton/Lynwood
Bowers-Vernon
Schaefer-Most of San Gabriel Valley
Amr- Antelope Valley(Lancaster/Palmdale)

That's how LA county private 911 is set up as far as I know. If anyone has more details on this list, please feel free to fill us in.


----------



## Danno (Apr 10, 2012)

Hmm.  Thanks for the quick reply man!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 10, 2012)

You want to run 911 with AMR? Rancho cucamonga isn't very far from Irwindale.


----------



## Danno (Apr 10, 2012)

True. Irwindale is already 50 mi from me though, rancho is ~70 mi. I'll see I suppose.


----------



## Gurney Jockey (Apr 10, 2012)

Actually Addrobo87, you're a teensy bit wrong. Irwindale still runs 911. Granted Schaefer got a large portion of the San Gabriel Valley. We still run in unicorporated Arcadia/Pasadena, Temple City, Rosemead, South San Gabriel, El Monte (Garvey girls whooo!), South El Monte, Baldwin Park, La Puente, Hacienda Heights, Rowland Heights, La Habra Heights, City of Industry, Walnut, Diamond Bar, and unincorporated parts of Covina, off the 10/Grand. And we're mainly 80% 911 and 20% IFT. 
I'll post a link of the county EOA map when I get a few more posts. Promise!
Would you like to know more?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 10, 2012)

Right on Gurney! Thanks for the clarification. All I've heard so far has been hearsay regarding Irwindale. I'm actually going in to test for Irwindale in a few weeks. I applied in October and got an E-mail in March to come in for testing. I start medic school next month as well. Any additional info regarding Irwindale would be appreciated by Danno and I.


----------



## Gurney Jockey (Apr 10, 2012)

Hmmm testing. Our main test is a multiple choice incredibly similar to the National Registry. If you passed the registry, this should be cake. We also started doing skills tests again. I think they consist of airway stuff like opa's, npa's, bvm's, o2. There should be a trauma asessment and medical assessment station as well. When I go back to work I can find out exactly. And I don't know if the interview is a panel, or 1 on 1. I'll investigate.
During orientation, I think they still have you travel to our AV, and Santa Clarita stations. EVOC still takes place in AV. It's a 2 day deal. First day is all classroom, second day is out behind the wheel. Bring sunscreen haha. 
Field training takes about 2-3 weeks, depending on how well you do. After that, I believe we still have a 6 month probationary period.  
As for our ops, with the exception of about 5 or 6 12 hr cars, we're all on 24s. We have the same schedule as county fire. We've got stations throughout our area, all of them are pretty well amended. We have station tones, so when you get a call in station, a tone goes off, like at a fire station. No poles though, sorry lol. 
Posting is still fairly common, but you're allowed to hang out in other crews stations, unlike at some other companies. 
Most of our transfers are from Hollywood Pres, PIH, and UCLA Santa Monica.  We used to run more transfers in the SGV, but other companies are resorting to...less than legal ways of procuring transports. If there's anything specific, just ask. I'm just skimming the surface


----------



## Danno (Apr 10, 2012)

Gurney Jockey said:


> Actually Addrobo87, you're a teensy bit wrong. Irwindale still runs 911. Granted Schaefer got a large portion of the San Gabriel Valley. We still run in unicorporated Arcadia/Pasadena, Temple City, Rosemead, South San Gabriel, El Monte (Garvey girls whooo!), South El Monte, Baldwin Park, La Puente, Hacienda Heights, Rowland Heights, La Habra Heights, City of Industry, Walnut, Diamond Bar, and unincorporated parts of Covina, off the 10/Grand. And we're mainly 80% 911 and 20% IFT.
> I'll post a link of the county EOA map when I get a few more posts. Promise!
> Would you like to know more?



LOL yeah i just got home from the interview, when i asked him what cities run 911, he read that list back to me verbatim.  Good to know.

And excuse my ignorance, what does it mean if you run 911 unincorporated?


----------



## Gurney Jockey (Apr 10, 2012)

Cool beans! How did the interview go? And do you remember who interviewed you? 
Someone once explained to me how unincorporated cities work, but I have a hard time re-explaining it :wacko:  East Pasadena is an example of an unincorporated city. If you ask the residents there where they live, they'll probably say Pasadena. But in East Pasadena, most if not all of the public services are provided by the county.  If you google East Pasadena, there's a wikipedia article that should have a better explanation than me. Sorry I couldn't be help more with that.


----------



## Danno (Apr 10, 2012)

It went well I think. I interviewed with Brandon Greene and Andy Trujillo. Everyone there is super cool so im hopeful for the position. 

That makes perfect sense actually, especially in the original context you wrote.  At first i thought it had something to do with the way you interact with fire though.


----------



## Gurney Jockey (Apr 10, 2012)

Good to hear. Brandon and Andy are both really cool. Andy interviewed me when I first started. I've never had a problem with management. And as long as you don't go out of your way to get in trouble, you'll be fine. 
Huzzah! I made sense! And yea, we all interact with fire the same. They're special snowflakes haha.

And here's the map of the county EOA zones 
http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/GIS/Maps/Ambulance061907a.pdf


----------



## Danno (Apr 10, 2012)

Gurney Jockey said:


> Good to hear. Brandon and Andy are both really cool. Andy interviewed me when I first started. I've never had a problem with management. And as long as you don't go out of your way to get in trouble, you'll be fine.
> Huzzah! I made sense! And yea, we all interact with fire the same. They're special snowflakes haha.
> 
> And here's the map of the county EOA zones
> http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/GIS/Maps/Ambulance061907a.pdf



Nice! This is handy


----------



## carluche87 (Apr 11, 2012)

ya Addrobo87. i wouldnt give information to someone if your not 100% sure on what your talking about. AMR runs most of san gabriel. schaefer runs irwindale/azusa/parts of covina and all smaller cities north of san gabriel from what i know. and everything else from temple city to diamond bar is AMR. and like gurney jockey said earlier. we run about 80% 911, if not more. im at station 502 in baldwin park irwindale division. we run about 12. 911 calls/1 ift call a day. we are one the busiest stations. i have had days were we run 15 calls and not one ift. most of amr here is 24 hour shifts. and good luck to Danno. if you get hired. youll be sent over to 502 in BP. no one likes that station and most likely where you will go. good luck to you


----------



## Danno (Apr 11, 2012)

Noone likes that station because of hIow busy it is?


----------



## Gurney Jockey (Apr 11, 2012)

I honestly have no idea. I haven't talked to the crews about how they like it there. I'm pretty sure it's the smallest square footage wise of all the stations, but every crew member gets their own room. And like carluche said, they can get pretty busy. I think it might be tied between our Baldwin Park station and our South El Monte station for busiest, but don't quote me on it. 
Danno, did they say when they would call you back to let you know if you got it?


----------



## Danno (Apr 11, 2012)

24-48 hours, so i SHOULD know by tomorrow.  The post interview wait is so brutal :wacko:


----------



## Danno (Apr 24, 2012)

Found out today I got the job, unbelievably excited!


----------



## Gurney Jockey (Apr 25, 2012)

Well that was a long 24-48 hrs haha. I'm glad you got it. You'll have a great time here. Are you going to be out of Irwindale or Santa Clarita?


----------



## Danno (Apr 25, 2012)

Gurney Jockey said:


> Well that was a long 24-48 hrs haha. I'm glad you got it. You'll have a great time here. Are you going to be out of Irwindale or Santa Clarita?



Haha, believe me, i know. Every hour that passed was like pulling teeth. 

I will be out of the Irwindale station as far as i know. What station are you out of?


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2012)

Also run 911 in san fernando valley and santa clarita


----------



## Gurney Jockey (Apr 25, 2012)

So I took it you went denture shopping too? Hahaha. I'm out of Irwindale as well. Literally. It's my station. I'm on one of the spectacular RA's

Don't worry Joe, I can't forget about you desert guys up there 
Noho got shut down though. Where in San Fernando do we do 911? It's all city.


----------



## Danno (Apr 25, 2012)

Gurney Jockey said:


> So I took it you went denture shopping too? Hahaha. I'm out of Irwindale as well. Literally. It's my station. I'm on one of the spectacular RA's
> 
> Don't worry Joe, I can't forget about you desert guys up there
> Noho got shut down though. Where in San Fernando do we do 911? It's all city.



Sweet! Look forward to meetin ya!

And yeah, I live in San Fernando and it is indeed all city.  The only private company i see around here is McCormick.


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2012)

Honestly im not sure where. I see the sfv ot pages every couple of days Haha. Too far to drive for me to care ha! U out of the Purina station?


----------



## MeowMeow911 (Apr 26, 2012)

Gurney Jockey said:


> So I took it you went denture shopping too? Hahaha. I'm out of Irwindale as well. Literally. It's my station. I'm on one of the spectacular RA's
> 
> Don't worry Joe, I can't forget about you desert guys up there
> Noho got shut down though. Where in San Fernando do we do 911? It's all city.



We do mutual aid with city in kagel canyon, la crescenta, and chatsworth


----------



## MeowMeow911 (Apr 26, 2012)

Danno said:


> Found out today I got the job, unbelievably excited!



Welcome to the company, I'm one of the dispatchers...this job has its days but overall it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Gurney Jockey (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks MeowMeow and Joe! I had no idea what goes on outside of my little bubble other than the fact that you guys exist, and that deserts scare me haha. 
But yes, I'm out of the Purina station. I mean who doesn't enjoy the smell of cat food on a daily basis? Anyone? 

I'm looking forward to meeting you as well Danno. My partner is an FTO, so maybe you'll get stuck with us, and we can show you the "joy" of working with county hahaha.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 27, 2012)

AMR New Mexico and Texas are both hiring.


----------



## MeowMeow911 (Apr 27, 2012)

Gurney Jockey said:


> Thanks MeowMeow and Joe! I had no idea what goes on outside of my little bubble other than the fact that you guys exist, and that deserts scare me haha.
> But yes, I'm out of the Purina station. I mean who doesn't enjoy the smell of cat food on a daily basis? Anyone?
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting you as well Danno. My partner is an FTO, so maybe you'll get stuck with us, and we can show you the "joy" of working with county hahaha.



I never dispatch SGV, im going on a ride along shortly so I can get to know the area better...this is Lauren by the way..


----------



## SGV EMT (Apr 27, 2012)

So I just threw in my app after reading all the great info in this thread but I had a few questions. When starting out after field training, what kind of schedule do newbies get? I'm assuming 12's? And also, how long does it take to get on a 24 hr shift?


----------



## SGV EMT (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh and most important, starting pay?


----------



## MeowMeow911 (Apr 27, 2012)

SGV EMT said:


> So I just threw in my app after reading all the great info in this thread but I had a few questions. When starting out after field training, what kind of schedule do newbies get? I'm assuming 12's? And also, how long does it take to get on a 24 hr shift?



You will most likely get a 24hr shift as soon as youre done training. Pay varies..i think its around 10


----------



## Gurney Jockey (Apr 27, 2012)

Glad we could influenced you SGV! 
When you do your training with your fto, you're on their schedule. So if they're on A shift, you only go in on A shift days. But you don't stay with them the whole 24. I think they have the training from 0700-1900. It's like you're a paid ride along 
Now starting pay...that's a good one. I started at $10 hr when we were all on 12s. In two years I was at $14.50 hr. But now that we went to 24s I'm getting around 9.50 hr. So starting pay may be a bit less. But fortunately we get paid the whole 24 (can't remember if I said that already or not haha). I'll find out starting pay and keep you updated. 
Derp! I misread your question. Brand new employees probably don't have enough seniority for a 24, and you may get put on a 12.  But chances are you'll get one since nearly everyone is on one. Simply because there's so many of them haha.


----------



## SGV EMT (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you both for the information! Sounds like a good place to be so I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Danno (Apr 27, 2012)

Pay scale is as follows:

9s: 12.47
11.5s:11.53
12s: 12.47
24s: 9.55

As GJ said earlier, you get paid for the full 24.  HR told me earlier today, "You could sleep for 24 hours if you wanted to and if we were that slow"


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 17, 2012)

I just took the EMT test there today. Did better than I thought I would do. They told me the next step is skills testing and an interview. The waiting game begins......also, any tips on the skills or interview questions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SOSummers7 (Aug 17, 2012)

DANNO hi i just applied to AMR-Irwindale and was told to make an appt to come in and take the written test. i was hoping maybe you had some tips on what to expect on the written test, interview, and skills test? 

thank you!


----------



## LAKings (Aug 18, 2012)

SOSummers7 said:


> DANNO hi i just applied to AMR-Irwindale and was told to make an appt to come in and take the written test. i was hoping maybe you had some tips on what to expect on the written test, interview, and skills test?
> 
> thank you!



Back in may i called them up to set up a test day, took about two weeks until i got to go in. Went in and passed the test. know your emt class book from start to finish, the test was no joke. Then waited a month to go in for skills and interview. The skills was like an interview where i was asked questions about trauma scenarios, what I would do on a syncopy patient, explain how the heart works and how blood is pump through out the body, explain the difference between copd and cva, and a hands on with op and np airways (indications + contrindications) and how to use them. I thought i did really well and the guy said i knew my stuff. Afterward i went down stairs for an interview but they said no interview that hr would contact me in 24-48 hours. Waited about two weeks for a thanks but no thanks email and that my test was good for 6 months.. 

It sucked cus i really wanted the job but im with a different 911 company now so i cant complain  good luck!


----------



## SOSummers7 (Aug 18, 2012)

LAKings said:


> Back in may i called them up to set up a test day, took about two weeks until i got to go in. Went in and passed the test. know your emt class book from start to finish, the test was no joke. Then waited a month to go in for skills and interview. The skills was like an interview where i was asked questions about trauma scenarios, what I would do on a syncopy patient, explain how the heart works and how blood is pump through out the body, explain the difference between copd and cva, and a hands on with op and np airways (indications + contrindications) and how to use them. I thought i did really well and the guy said i knew my stuff. Afterward i went down stairs for an interview but they said no interview that hr would contact me in 24-48 hours. Waited about two weeks for a thanks but no thanks email and that my test was good for 6 months..
> 
> It sucked cus i really wanted the job but im with a different 911 company now so i cant complain  good luck!








Wow thank you for all the great information. I appreciate it!


----------



## carmbrust50 (Nov 7, 2012)

Great info guys! I am going into AMR Irwindale tomorrow for my written test. Super nervous. Working on an IFT company for 5 months has made me forget a lot. -__- Studying up like crazy for the past couple weeks. Feeling confident but worried of course. haha Any last minute tips for the written?


----------



## Nothodad (Nov 7, 2012)

Care ambulance runs a handfull of areas in Los Angeles county as well.


----------



## jgmedic (Nov 8, 2012)

Nothodad said:


> Care ambulance runs a handfull of areas in Los Angeles county as well.



Yup. I'd say a lot more than a handful


----------



## energystar (Nov 8, 2012)

jgmedic said:


> Yup. I'd say a lot more than a handful



Artesia
Bell
Bell Gardens
Bellflower
Cerritos
Commerce
Cudahy
East L.A.
Florence
Hawaiian Gardens
Huntington Park
La Habra (ran by LaCo fire)
La Mirada
Lakewood
Maywood
Montebello
Norwalk
Paramount
Pico Rivera
Santa Fe Springs
Signal Hill
Whittier

Or you may just have really big hands.


----------



## MAMed (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey guys. Thanks for all the great info. I go an email from AMR today to schedule a test, but I didn't say what location it would be for. Is all their testing done out of either Irwindale or Lancaster?


----------



## mrmunkmunk (Jun 30, 2015)

Got my Skills tomorrow, this forum helps, Thanks guys!


----------



## OCemt86 (Jun 30, 2015)

Danno said:


> Or, if anyone can just answer outright, I'm curious as to which cities in LAcO/OcO AMR currently runs 911 in. (I was told AMR is losing many contracts)



Care now runs 18 out of 19 cities in OrCo for 911, Shoreline being the other 911 provider (in house with OCFA in Westminster). Doctors and Emergency are still "technically" running 911 as far as I'm aware in a couple of cities, but I'm fairly sure Care is taking over the Doctors contract as of August 1st, 2015 and have already taken over Emergency's contract. 

As for LaCo, do not quote me on this as I only really work the area when I pick up extra shifts and they're IFT's, but I'm fairly certain Mckormic and Care run the majority of LA, with Ameri-Care being the other provider. I'm sure there's more to it than that.


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 30, 2015)

OCemt86 said:


> Care now runs 18 out of 19 cities in OrCo for 911, Shoreline being the other 911 provider (in house with OCFA in Westminster). Doctors and Emergency are still "technically" running 911 as far as I'm aware in a couple of cities, but I'm fairly sure Care is taking over the Doctors contract as of August 1st, 2015 and have already taken over Emergency's contract.
> 
> As for LaCo, do not quote me on this as I only really work the area when I pick up extra shifts and they're IFT's, but I'm fairly certain Mckormic and Care run the majority of LA, with Ameri-Care being the other provider. I'm sure there's more to it than that.



Doctor's retained only Laguna Beach. Emergency kept Brea and YL. Westminster is Shoreline. Everything else is now Care


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 30, 2015)

OCemt86 said:


> Care now runs 18 out of 19 cities in OrCo for 911, Shoreline being the other 911 provider (in house with OCFA in Westminster). Doctors and Emergency are still "technically" running 911 as far as I'm aware in a couple of cities, but I'm fairly sure Care is taking over the Doctors contract as of August 1st, 2015 and have already taken over Emergency's contract.
> 
> As for LaCo, do not quote me on this as I only really work the area when I pick up extra shifts and they're IFT's, but I'm fairly certain Mckormic and Care run the majority of LA, with Ameri-Care being the other provider. I'm sure there's more to it than that.


AmeriCare only runs 911 in one city in LA County, and that's Santa Monica. 

Out of the 7 EOAs for the County, AMR has 3 of them, everything north of and including Santa Clarita (from what I hear, Lancaster and Palmdale get pretty busy) as well as the southern half of the San Gabriel Valley. That includes El Monte, Temple City, Rosemead, City of Industry, La Puente, Walnut, Diamond Bar and I'm probably forgetting one or two. 

Westmed/McCormick has 2 EOAs, basically South Bay area. (Malibu, Torrance, Inglewood, South Gate, Carson, Palos Verdes, and some more in that area)

Schaefer has 1 EOA, the northern half of the San Gabriel Valley, Monrovia, Azusa, Glendora, Pomona, etc.

Care has the last EOA, which is the eastern part of the County, Whittier, Montebello, Norwalk, Signal Hill, etc.

I'm attaching a map from the LEMSA website that shows where all the EOAs are for who (all the white space is handled by the local FD themselves)


----------



## Nick15 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you guys for all this info! I passed everything and am waiting for the medical with AMR in SGV. I looked up that La Cañada Flintridge is still considered a part of the SGV and wondered who covers them?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 13, 2016)

ngurrola4043 said:


> Thank you guys for all this info! I passed everything and am waiting for the medical with AMR in SGV. I looked up that La Cañada Flintridge is still considered a part of the SGV and wondered who covers them?


Schaefer covers La Canada Flintridge, (and a large chunk of the SGV as well as the San Gabriel Mountains south of the 2) and Altadena, Monrovia, Duarte, Bradbury, Azusa, Glendora, Claremont, Irwindale, Covina, San Dimas, Pomona.

http://file.lacounty.gov/dhs/cms1_206858.pdf


----------



## Nick15 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you for the info Jim!


----------



## LaurenG (Sep 15, 2016)

Looking to transfer to LA. Would like 911. Currently AMR. I don't mind transfer or changing. Who runs 911 close to Burbank? Should I go to San Gabriel or Santa Clarita ? Who pays more? Please help. 
HR sucks and I can't get ahold of anyone for AMR.


----------



## Nick15 (Sep 15, 2016)

LaurenG said:


> Looking to transfer to LA. Would like 911. Currently AMR. I don't mind transfer or changing. Who runs 911 close to Burbank? Should I go to San Gabriel or Santa Clarita ? Who pays more? Please help.
> HR sucks and I can't get ahold of anyone for AMR.


Where are you at now for AMR? Close to Burbank would prob be Santa Clarita since you could stay on the 5 to get there to many of the stations.


----------



## OCemt86 (Sep 15, 2016)

San Gab is going to be more reasonable cost of living wise, Clarita for scenery. All of them are AMR I suppose. If you haven't worked ETs before you'll probably start off IFT and float, pick up all the ET shifts you can and when bids come up (I honestly don't know how they run their shifts) you'll have a better chance of nabbing a perm post. Pay wise, here in OC $10.50 - $11.50 is pretty standard starting pay for an ET rig. It will probably be close to that in LA County, maybe a bit more. Good luck!


----------

